
Bob Lutz Talks Panel Gaps, Tesla, and Why Every Detail Matters - smacktoward
https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/a28008116/tesla-model-3-build-quality-bob-lutz/
======
dv_dt
I find the last paragraphs of this article about how GM improved it's panel
gaps fascinating; especially with the discussion of innovation of flaming hot
cheetos came from at the top of HN right now. It fits my bias that modern
business/capitalism's biggest waste is systematic devaluation of human
capability.

"Just show me what you want, and I'll get it for you, guaranteed!" The initial
story was that it would take time, and millions for new assembly equipment,
which I was ready to approve.

Strangely, within a few months, all GM vehicles were within striking distance
of the world's best (and still are today.) And I never saw the request for
capital. Years later, I asked Spielman how that had happened. "Well," he
explained, "when we discussed it with the lower-level operating supervisors
and the skilled-trade hourly folks, they told us they could do it... it's just
nobody has ever asked for it before, so they didn't think it mattered."

